# Cost of Living in Madrid



## jaysonp (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello Guys,

I have been offered with 34K Euros in one of the Consulting company in Madrid. As i am not much aware about the salary structure and cost of living of Mardid, I would like to know :

Would 34K euros is adequate salary for 5 years of experience in software industry or is it offered less?

could you also tell me what would be the average cost of living for single person (rent, food, electricity, telephone, transportation etc..).

Regards


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks about right: you will certainly live well on it. 

PayScale Spain - Spain Country Salary, Average Salaries


----------



## jaysonp (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. could you tell me what would be the average cost per month if i live normal life.(e.g. rent, transportation etc..)


----------



## toast (Oct 19, 2007)

jaysonp said:


> Thanks for your reply. could you tell me what would be the average cost per month if i live normal life.(e.g. rent, transportation etc..)


the monthly cost for the "bonobus" tube + bus shoul dbe on the range of 40-50 depending on the area you live,you can rent a nive "loft " at a nice area for 800 euros.
if you are single, is sufficient to pay for food, house, trasnport and save a bit!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Whilst not specifically answering your question, here's a link to a thread about Madrid, which in turn has links to other threads which may be of interest to you...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...3880-moving-madrid-work-need-some-advice.html


----------

